# My baby Ficelle!



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

She's not a baby, she's actually 12 years old. Bernese Mountain Dog and she is the best. I'm sorry everyone but she is. Really. LOL! I love her! We got her when she was about 1 year old and the reason she was abandoned was that the guy said he didn't love her???? I have know idea why because she's been the most obedient, loyal, nice, playful dog all her life. His loss, our gain! Here she is. :-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's a beautiful dog :thumbsup: 

She's very lucky to be with someone who loves her as much as you do (and also lucky to have gotten away from someone who didn't care about her).


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very beautiful dog. i love the Bernese mountain dogs. i know they get big but they're like children eitherway. my cousin's Bernese is nearly 125lbs. i just love the colour pattern for these dogs.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

What a beauty! She is so adorable in that last pic!


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

Romad said:


> She's a beautiful dog :thumbsup:
> 
> She's very lucky to be with someone who loves her as much as you do (and also lucky to have gotten away from someone who didn't care about her).


Huge +1
Great looking dog!
I can't understand someone not getting attached especially when they are loyal friends.


----------

